# Grandmothers & Grandfathers



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Have you ever wondered what the difference is between Grandmothers & Grandfathers?

Well here it is:

A friend, who worked away from home all week, always made a special effort with his family on the weekends Every Sunday morning he would take his 7-year old Granddaughter out for a drive in the car for some bonding time.. Just he and his Granddaughter.

One particular Sunday however, he had a bad cold and really didn't feel like being up at all. Luckily, his wife came to the rescue and said that she would take their granddaughter out. When they returned, the little girl anxiously ran upstairs to see her grandfather.

'Well, did you enjoy your ride with grandma?'

'Oh yes, Papa' the girl replied, 'and do you know what? We didn't see a single dumb bastard, dip *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* or horse's *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* anywhere we went today!'

Brings a tear to your eye doesn't it?....


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That good 220. Sounds like my grandparents!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I spent the day today with my daughter, son-in-law and three grandkids....It was a great day and Grandpa only slipped once LOL


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That was pretty good. I wonder if she asked Grandma where all those were?


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

good one 220


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's a good one !


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

LOL...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks guys.

If only the rest of the world had the honesty of a child, we be a better place.


----------

